# MeTV HD 101W



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice to see MeTV(Memorable Entertainment Television) has a new HD Feed, as well as a secondary feed on C Band SES1 at 101W.

TP: 3726
Pol: V
FEC: 5/6
SR: 10000
Format: DVB-S QPSK

A very nice picture quality, on some of the older television programs, many being cleaned up and remastered. Enjoy!


----------

